# Getting my wireless to work.



## nesrail (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello.
I have a problem with my wireless. I can get it to work. Maybe because there is no network manager. But how to I get my wireless to work????

I have a Atheros 5xxx series chip (what it says in Ubuntu).

PS: Any GUI network manager for Freebsd???
PPS: I'm new at linux and freebsd.


----------



## trev (Mar 14, 2009)

```
man ath
```

Is your device supported?


----------

